# Briggs trouble



## rpvoinche (May 4, 2011)

I have a 15 briggs stratten egine only starts with starting fluid or gas in the carb after sitting a while


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you post the Model, Type and Code numbers from your engine?


----------



## rpvoinche (May 4, 2011)

*BRiggs trouble*

Model # 280h07 Type #0036L1 Code # 040930zd


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Is this whenever the engine is cold or after sitting a few days?


----------



## rpvoinche (May 4, 2011)

It will start without staring fluid right away 5 or 10 min later u need to use staring fluid


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

> It will start without staring fluid right away 5 or 10 min later u need to use staring fluid


I assume you mean that if is has been running, you can restart it within five or ten minutes, but if cold or let sit more than ten minutes you have to prime or spray with starting fluid.

The first thing you should check is that the choke isn't binding. You should be able to easily turn the choke by hand. If it is not binding the next thing to check is that the cable that actuates the choke is not binding and is adjusted so that it can close the choke fully. Hope this helps. Please post back so we know how you made out.


----------



## rpvoinche (May 4, 2011)

*briggs trouble*

I close the choke by hand and it still want start i changed the fuel line and fuel filter


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the valve lash and make sure the clearances are good. May be time for a compression or leak down test. Maybe weak on compression and this could make it hard to start when cold without a prime.


----------



## rpvoinche (May 4, 2011)

*briggs trouble*

Thank u 3o year tech if you are anyone else thinks of any thing else please let me know i will check that thank u and the others who replied


----------

